# Family Readings For Lent



## Saiph (Feb 7, 2005)

Wednesday is Ash Wednesday. Does anyone have any good 40 day family reading plans or meditations for Lent ? ? ?

I picked up the following little booklet and was wondering if anyone here had any special traditions and/or readings they would be willing to share.

http://www.printeryhouse.org/mall/Gifts/Seasonal/Lent/LGK.asp


----------



## Saiph (Feb 8, 2005)

No one has anything on this ? ?

I just realized perhaps many of you probably do not follow the Church calendar.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 8, 2005)

Okay, I'll be upfront. I don't believe in Lent. It stems from the same pagan cycle as Easter, Christmas, and Halloween. Therefore, I have no suggestions. But I didn't want to be offensive, so I had held me piece. I do believe (from this past year) that some PCA churches DO put out a small devotional for family readings during this period. We read them, but as a devotional, leaving out the Lenten part.


----------



## blhowes (Feb 8, 2005)

Mark,
The church I visited Sunday morning had an insert in the bulletin for recommended meditations for the "Forty Days to Palm Sunday". Its at http://www.waymakers.org/_files/sgftc/2005/bulletininserts/SG05 Bulletin Inserts.pdf

How does this compare with the one that your church uses?

Bob


----------



## Saiph (Feb 8, 2005)

Bob, 

Thanks, that one is very cool. Our church does not have one per-se, they ordered some we could use in that link I posted above. Thank you for the PDF brother.

LadyFlynt,

I am not offended at all. Getting quite used to the majority of _via negativa_ convictions lately. It is a bit lonelier on the _via affirmativa_ side of the fence. At least we all have fellowship in the critical matters of the faith. I appreciate your candor.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> 
> LadyFlynt,
> 
> I am not offended at all. Getting quite used to the majority of _via negativa_ convictions lately. It is a bit lonelier on the _via affirmativa_ side of the fence. At least we all have fellowship in the critical matters of the faith. I appreciate your candor.



 we do have an interesting variety don't we?


----------



## Scott (Feb 9, 2005)

Mark:

We are not doing anything for Lent but we considered it. Here are some resources I found:

http://www.archspm.org/family/lr_res_ap_least.html

The Lenten Jesse Tree looks interesting to me, although as we do one for advent season, I did not want to do another.
(it would sort of dilute the specialness of the advent one).

Here are several other resources:
http://www.creativecommunications.com/pages/resourcesprot2.html

Please let me know how the booklet you have works out for you.

Thanks


----------



## Scott (Feb 9, 2005)

These calendars might be good (both the adult and kids):
http://www.creativecommunications.com/pdf_lent05/lentprot05_05.pdf


----------



## heartoflesh (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll probably be taking advantage of those Fillet-O-Fish specials at Micky Ds.


----------



## Peter (Feb 9, 2005)

I was at the hospital today and noticed alot of old people with birthmarks on their foreheads. At 1st it creeped me out, then I remembered today is "ash wednesday" and realized they weren't deformed, just superstitious! Some were also talking in Russian or something which reinforced the notion they had some sort of genetic defect (as it called to mind a certain Premier). After remembering it was ash wed. I figured they were probably Polish as the Greek church probably has the idolatrous holy-day a different time and plus there's a HUGE Polish church with a hideous mother/child idol not far away.


----------

